# Need HDTV Tuner Card Replacement Recommendations



## Fenster (Jun 11, 2006)

I currently have a Macro Image MDP-120 MyHD PCI HDTV Tuner/Decoder Card in my HTPC. The OTA reception has always been a little spotty with frequent audio break-ups. I figured it was my location/antenna that limited my reception.

A few weeks ago I finally got my first HDTV, ran the autoscan, and was amazed by how many more channels the new TV receives as compared to the several year old MyHD card. I'm guessing the tuner sensitivity and processing has advanced quite a bit in the last few years, and thus the better reception on the new TV.

I see there is a new version of the MyHD card, the MDP-130, now available. Has anyone here upgraded from the MDP-120 to the MDP-130? Do you get more channels and/or more solid reception?

Also, I'd be interested in anyone's recommendations for other possible replacements for the MyHD card. There seems to be quite a few cards on the market. I like the fact that the MyHD card has 2 RF inputs and is able to record the HD channels. Any suggestions?

Thanks.

Kurt


----------

